# Shopping Carts software for your website?



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm finally ready to add a shopping cart to my website.. I really don't know much about adding a cart so... hopefully someone maybe able to steer me in the right direction.
I'm interested in knowing which software people are using and is it easy to use, reliable?
Also is it free or did you pay for it?

I will be the one who would be doing it all, setup, maintaining etc...

thanks in advance


----------



## Deda (Jan 2, 2010)

I like the flexibility of Zen Cart.


----------



## Fuzled (Jan 3, 2010)

Funny, I am building a site right now for a friend that has to have a shopping cart! (I've built a lot of sites, but never added a Cart before.. so I'm investigating as well). So I'll be watching what others are recommending! 

Open Source is my tendency and I have heard lots of good things about Zen Cart as well. Also very interested in a new set up called PrestoCart. 

The site I'm working on now uses Wordpress as the backend Content Management (Blog as well) and I'm going to be using a Cart built for it called WP-e-commerce. 

Hope to hear what you decided on!


----------



## Sayuri (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,

My husband designs websites and he says if your website is being designed by Joomla he likes VirtueMart. Otherwise for a good free one he recommends OSCommerce.

Hope this helps


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 5, 2010)

I use Zen Cart as well.  Very helpful to order the manual.  Otherwise, it's free and like Deda said, extremely flexible.


----------



## LuckyLoofah (Jan 7, 2010)

*WordPress with WP-eCommerce*

I've found WP with eCommerce plugin clean and fairly easy to implement for a small setup. In addition its free.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Just wanted to say Thank You for everyone's input.  I'm still doing my research. I will let you know what I decide.


----------



## bala (Jan 9, 2010)

It is the question as "Why you use Microsoft system?"
Most people answer is every one use it, so I use it too.

So does shopping cart system.

The more people use system, the more easy find a dozen firms to maintain it.  That is why Microsfot database is good enough to against Oracle database.

Don't greedy for a perfect shopping system without any $$$$.
Free bug with free system.  Who will fix bugs for you?

Do you sell computer system or soap?  Life is fair.


----------

